# spinning reel line?



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I was thinking of getting a new spinning rod and reel, due to a fatality of one of my rods on july 4th. what type of line do you like to use and what pound test.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

I'm just a misc. fisherman, I'm sure someone will hook you up with the Benz version of fishing line.

But I use the cheap stuff. Triline XL or something like that. I use 8 pound test, or ten pound. Since I fish anything from Gills to Stream Eyes, seems to be able to handle anything I reel in, and cost next to nothing.

Only problem I have is twist in my line. So I just switch out new line every three times out.


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

P-Line CCCX 6# test moss green
I tried this stuff three years ago when I had a coupon deal, and have been respooling with it ever since. Good knot strength & durability.


----------



## OhioFlyer (Mar 14, 2008)

BennyLovesSaugeyes said:


> I'm just a misc. fisherman, I'm sure someone will hook you up with the Benz version of fishing line.
> 
> But I use the cheap stuff. Triline XL or something like that. I use 8 pound test, or ten pound. Since I fish anything from Gills to Stream Eyes, seems to be able to handle anything I reel in, and cost next to nothing.
> 
> Only problem I have is twist in my line. So I just switch out new line every three times out.


Use swivels with spinning gear as much as possible. Rubber worms, spinnerbaits, etc. pretty much anything with weight will cause line twist. Buy some ball bearing swivels and tie on a tag line about 6" to 12". Also with weightless rubber items it gives it better action. As far as the line Trilene XL ( with swivels ) works the best for me 8lb - 10lb should get the job done. If you have the money buy a good reel. Some new reels like the Abu Cardinal and Shimano reels will offer better choices IMO.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

OhioFlyer said:


> Use swivels with spinning gear as much as possible. Rubber worms, spinnerbaits, etc. pretty much anything with weight will cause line twist. Buy some ball bearing swivels and tie on a tag line about 6" to 12". Also with weightless rubber items it gives it better action. As far as the line Trilene XL ( with swivels ) works the best for me 8lb - 10lb should get the job done. If you have the money buy a good reel. Some new reels like the Abu Cardinal and Shimano reels will offer better choices IMO.


thanks for all the great advice!!! I use a el-cheapo rod and reel set up since I wade and stream fish a lot. My gear gets wet, and if it gets ruined, I'm only out 20 bucks via the Walmart special.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

tell ya what.....

I was a big berkly iron silk fan for the longest time and the Berkley xt for our walleye mono.....

this year for my stream/pond rods.. i used the Pline floroclear 6 lb test on my 7 foot ulta light and i have been using on steelies.. smallies, large mouth and an even bought the 12 lb test Pline Flororclear for my bait caster for froggin and jig-n-piggin.. etc..and i am very impressed with this line..... casts awesome.. smooth and strong.. the knot strength is incredible too.... check it out!

Frank

FRank


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Benny,

There is a very good solution to line twist on a spinning reel. The prevention with a swivel is good, but if you have line twist you do not need to re-spool your reel. I would think that would get expensive respooling every three trips out. If you are fishing a stream or river, then take everything off your line.......no hook, lure, swivel or sinker.......just empty line. Now, drop it in the current. Let the current slowly run out about 150 yards of line or so. Hold for a few seconds and reel it all back in. The current will untwist the line for you.

As for line choice, I went to Suffix Elite this year and I absolutely LOVE it! It ain't to pricey either.

CG


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I use Berkley Fireline on my spinning reels, with a florocarbon leader. 14lb test which has 6lb diameter, and usually a 10lb Berkley Vanish leader, sometimes 6lb. It has small diameter that cast a mile, and strength for bigger fish.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I flat out love pline. 
It is the only non-braid line that I own that has no twist once so ever.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

P-Line floroclear is about all I use on spinning gear.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

I tip I like to do to help with line twist is to use yourhand to click the bail back rather than the handle. I like trilene 6 to 8#. xl


----------

